# So here is my new problem



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

My wife picked out a small blue tang for the tank and he is very happy in the tank. I must admit I wasn't to crazy about putting a tang into a 50g tank but now that he's in the whole tank is super happy. The clown I've had for a year and a half that was always shy is now buddies with the tang.

Anyways, here's my problem:

I feed dried brine and mysis once a day so the other fish can eat and that's all the tang eats. I've tried putting in seaweed and nori but he doesn't even look at it. Once he swam by and took a nip but still left it.

Is there anything else I should be feeding him or trying to feed him that he might like.


----------



## goldfish (Nov 22, 2011)

Dave.

I have a hippo too and I feed him the following:

http://www.bigalspets.ca/seaweed-extreme-medium-wafers-8-8-oz.html

He loves those and eats them like a pig. According to the package, it's 60% seaweed.

Previously, I tried to feed him the nori sheets but he didn't care for it.

Btw, did you quarantine the tang?

Luckily, I got mine in QT and he's got ich on him so I've been treating him with copper.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

This Friday morning quick tip was in my inbox this morning... might help:

http://www.mrsaltwatertank.com/from-the-archive-mr-saltwater-tank-tv-friday-am-quick-tip-88-im-sorry-but-thats-just-not-my-color/


----------



## warfanax (Mar 5, 2012)

When you put tangs in a new tank don't expect them to eat properly min for a week. They are very shy, especially when they are young. This happened to me with 3 different tangs. If it doesn't have any sickness don't worry, just be patient. Once it starts eating, it will eat like a pig.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

no QT for this fish as it was "old stock" from NAFB left over from a shipment two months ago. Same with the new clown that went in and I must say, there is something to be said about buying fish that have been sitting around for that long.

Both fish have been in the tank for probably a week or so and are extremely happy. They both eat very well and seem to be dancing around the tank...which i'm not use to with fish since every time I've introduced something there is always some type of fight and death occurs. 

I'll give a few other products a try to see if the tang will eat but he is happily eating off the rocks as we speak.


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Which brand of nori are you using? I started out using the tlf brand then I cheaper out and bought the $2 China town nori and my fishes looked at me with disgust and wouldn't eat it. Lol so I end up buying the tlf brand again and now they love me again!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah I think that's what I'm going to do is go down to the store and buy 4 or 5 different types, they're 2 bucks each anyways


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

When I had finicky eaters (Tangs) I would take a cup of tank water and thaw out a bunch of mysis. I put a big chunk of nori in the mysis juice and let it soak for maybe 15 min.

Then I put it in the tank on the veggie clip, that usually gets them going after it, sometimes they need some garlic but most aquarium brands of nori already have garlic. 

Basically I cheat whenever a fish won't eat something I want them to eat. I do that with Anthias a lot. Just using flake food instead of nori. It takes a few tries but I have gotten a bunch of different fish off of mysis and onto less "tank polluting" foods. Besides who wants to feed frozen every day!

I know yours is dried but soaking it will still release the smell and flavour of the shrimp.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

dave, don't worry about it. when my blue tang was small, for a good two weeks atleast it never touched the seaweed; then one day it just went to town on it. it will eat it, and i just kept to the same brand of seaweed.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Give him chicharron


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

I eat sushi infront of the tank while feeding anything new. They know how to follow instructions quickly!


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

My yellow tang prefers the meaty foods too. I also throw in an assortment of pellets/flakes that are chock full of the veggies he should be eating. I'm sure it is more about what he thinks looks good. The worst thing I ever put in my tank was some nice red seaweed I picked up at SUM on impulse. I didn't think about it as it looked awesome in the tank but it lasted for maybe a half day. I found him devouring it happy as could be, my loss was his gain that day for sure.


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

Once in a while I throw in a couple of pieces of chaeto and grape caulerpa and both my Foxface and Blue tang polish it off almost instantly.


----------



## itsmesiva (Apr 3, 2011)

*try soaking the food in Garlic extract*

have u tried soaking the flakes in garlic extract? when i get new fish i feed them that way. Most do like the taste or the flavor. Well yes some r hard to fool...ha ha ha. By the way Dave i have my tank photos uploaded in the marine photo section


----------

